# Molly, Little bit.



## ratzo155 (Mar 19, 2013)

I was wondering how long a mare could stay pregnant? I got a mini mare and a stallion last year in February and was told she was with foal. I kept the two together until sometime in April when I noticed him trying to mount her. I was never told when she was due so I had the vet come out to confirm that she was pregnant late in the summer. He didn't palpitate her he said she was too small but by all the signs she was showing he said she was. I watched all fall and no baby so I convinced myself that she must have been just really fat. Now she is showing more sign that she is about to foal. Her bag has gotten bigger and the milk has gone from clear to yellowish to white. Her vulva is now swelling and I can move her tail with no resistance. she has also gone from having all of her belly out to the side to having it all underneath So I am wondering if she wasn't with foal when I got her is it possible that the stallion could have gotten her before I separated them back in April? I am thinking that it has been too long and that this is just a phantom pregnancy. I would love to have some more opinions. Thank you.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/molly-foalcam

Phone 309-369-9792


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery - glad you decided to join us!!






From what you have said I would say that your little mare was not pregnant when you got her, but she is now very close to producing her baby! If she will let you gently look inside her vulva, you need to check the colour - it is normally a pale salmon pink, but will change to a deep blood red just prior to foaling, so will give you that last minute indicator. But with her milk already going through those changes, I wouldn't be taking my eyes off her for a moment!!

Have you got a stall set up ready for her to foal, lots of clean bedding to keep the new baby warm and comfortable? A call to your vet to say that you have an possible foaling coming up is always useful to at least comfirm that he/she would be able/willing to come at short notice, day or night, if it should be necessary.

There is a lot more that we can suggest to help you, but as we have only just 'met' I'm not sure how experienced you are with horses, and therefore dont want to be giving you info that you may well already know!

Perhaps you could tell us a little more about yourself - and your mare - her size, age, any foaling history etc - and of course pictures - we love pictures anyway,but in this case it would help us to see and watch her progress. But from your discription I would say that a baby will soon be arriving.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello and welcome, Anna has started off with the most important questions so we will give you time to answer those before we go ahead with many more.



If you could just post some pics so we can see how the foal is riding.





Once again welcome


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

Pictures please! She sounds like she's ready to have that baby if the milk is white!

Oh, and WELCOME! This forum rocks and the people are wonderful.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 20, 2013)

I will tell you a little bit about my experience. I worked for a large stable for seven years taking care of horses and teaching riding lessons. I have one full size mare and the one mini mare. I got the mini for the kids to have something to learn with that was their size, and for a companion for my mare also I have always wanted to have a mini that would drive.

She came with a cremello stallion that had never really been touched he was around four and very untrusting. I broke him to lead and then sold him to a lady who was going to put him in her breeding program. He was beautiful and smart I just didn't think he would be happy here in a pen by himself, (he wouldn't leave the mares alone) and I knew he was going to a great home. We do get to go see him and he is doing great. Anyway he would be the stud if she is with foal.

I don't know much about breeding or foaling. I did care for three horses that were with foal but I never got to see them foal so I am excited to see that if she is. This is my first mini and am learning about them as I go. Her name is Molly and she is six, she is not a maiden mare I was told she had a baby before and was a great mom. I have some pics but cant seem to get them to load.

I do have a stall ready for her and a great vet on standby. I haven't looked in her vulva I will try to look tonight if she lets me. I have been testing her milk with the strips, the calcium has been rising and the ph is really high.

I did get a picture of her to load for my member icon.


----------



## JAX (Mar 20, 2013)

_*If*_ you happen to catch her ph dropping then the wait should not be much longer. Not all but most will drop their ph just before foaling. So how high is her calcium and Ph and how often are you checking her milk? Very excited for you!

I am also having an issue with posting pictures.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 20, 2013)

On the strips I have the calcium goes from under 100 to 200 to 250 to over 1000, it is testing around the 1000 color. The ph is testing at the highest level i believe it is 7.8. I have been testing her every night now for a couple of weeks, I had tested her last fall because I thought she was going to foal then and the calcium was lower but the ph has been the same.

What do you mean by if? Does it drop really fast making it hard to catch? I have never used the strips before I found a web site that told how to use them so I thought since I didn't have a date to go by I would try it out.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

Are they the strips that go by colour?

If so can you post a pic of the last one you tested please.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

Can we see?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2013)

She's a very pretty little girl - how tall is she, and are there any details of the stud that came with her - size, breeding etc (so glad you were able to find him a good home, well done!)

Please keep giving us regular updates, ask as many questions as you like and we will do our very best to get this foal safely delivered for you.





Looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally got some pics to load up. The first is of molly looking a little lopsided, then her backside, her big belly, and the last is of the sire. She doesn't look as swollen in the picture of her backside I don't know if that is because I was holding her tail more upward. Her belly has gone from all to the side(like she had swallowed two basketballs) to all underneath. I looked at her vulva tonight too and it was the salmon pink color. I sure hope she waits for a little while it is so cold here still. I am soooo looking forward to warmer weather.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 20, 2013)

I couldn't get a good picture of her udder, she has way too much hair. It is getting big and goes up her belly, is that normal?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2013)

She really is such a pretty girl - the stud is a handsome fella too! It sounds as though she is developing what we call edema (fluid) in front of her actual udder - this is perfectly normal, so no worries. If she is a bit 'hairy' under her tummy at the moment, try doing a close check and gentle feel of her udder from between her back legs - it is often easier to see any 'growth' from this angle. When taking pics of her vulva, try gently moving her tail to one side a little way - moving it 'upwards' usually makes the mare tighten up the area and you dont get a properly relaxed picture.

Keep the pics and info coming please.


----------



## Wings (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi and welcome





I've attached a pciture of one of my mare's udders, she tends to be 'somewhat textbook' in her development. I thought it might be helpful. Which udder stage is most like your girls at this time?


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 21, 2013)

I would say she looks like the photo 22/08. she is full but her nipples are pointing toward each other.

Does the edema go away at all?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

yes as her udder goes up her edema should go down


----------



## Wings (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll stick them up there Diane





Well depending on how your mare develops you might see nothing between now and when she foals, you might see a steady increase until foaling.... you might see anything in between





That mare foaled the day after the last pic and after she added a bit more to her udder. I kick myself for not getting a pic that morning!


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 22, 2013)

About how long before foaling will the color in her vulva change? Will it always change color?

Has anyone had a mare foal who was using the test strips that the ph never went down?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

First question, the vulva always changes colour but you need to check regularly as it can change fast, the same goes for the milk test. Some mares progress on the test slowly and make it easy to read others don't. All of my mares were easy as they had read the book apart from one mare whose milk went from 6.4 -6.0 in a few hours. She was checked at midnight and wasn't testing ready yet at 6.00am she had a dry foal. Normally I would never leave my mares alone once they get to 6.4, unfortunately last year was a nightmare as the Aunties know. I had 10 pups that the mum couldn't feed, my stalllion had just had surgery and I had a dummy foal to look after



oh not to mention 2 young children





After having read the terribly sad news that a foal was lost last night I just want to make it clear to everyone just how IMPORTANT it is to be there for the birth. Cassie and I have web cams, Anna's daughter sleeps in her horsebox outside the stalls, Bree wonders around her fields all night with a torch and Diane spends her nights in the barn. This is the only way to make sure the foal gets out of the sac.

Sorry for hijacking your thread for a public announcement



but a lost foal is 1 too many for us Aunties


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been checking milk once a day and there have been no changes in the ph, the calcium went up slowly. I have been checking the vulva once a day since I found out about it. Is that often enough if it shows no change?

I don't mind, anything to keep the little ones safe. So sorry to hear of the loss.

I have young kids and getting away at night is hard. The barn she is at is not just outside the door either, it is down the street, so that makes me very nervous. I can see her during the day if I walk out my door so I check on her a lot during the day. I am afraid that I am gonna miss it and something bad will happen, so I am looking for every little change. They are calling for more cold weather and snow this weekend so I am really hoping she holds out till spring decides to show up.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

I have the same problem as I am alone with my kids and the horses are too far from the house for me to keep going out. I put a cam up for that reason, I also had a stable with a small run in made here at the house which was a godsend last year with my dummy foal as the kids could come out on the balcony and call me. I could also get hot water and make tea to keep me going




Is there anyway you can put a cam up? Keep posting plenty of daily pics of her and we will help as much as we can.





When you take her hooha shot just move her tail to the side and not up cos lifting it up will make her scrunch up more. In the side shot try and take her whole body from down at her level. A shot from the back so we can see her sides and how baby is laying. An udder shot is easier to see if taken from in between her back legs.
I hope this helps


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, I just can't help myself... In answer to your title question "how long can a mare stay pregnant?" Til they foal, of course.








My minis have stayed within the average range and gone from 307 to 327 days; however my AQHA mare went almost a year with her first foal (she was bred April 1-7 in 1996 and foaled on March 31, 1997). [Her next foal was normal gestation, I can't remember exactly, but is was around the expected 340 days for full-size horse. Her daughter was pregnant at the same time, and although she should have been 3 weeks behind, she foaled the next day.]


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 22, 2013)

Are the camera's a special kind of camera? Or are they just like a web cam?

That is all new to me, the barn I worked at just let their mares foal without supervision (which i don't agree with) so we would go to the barn and there were the babies. We all knew some of the signs but never paid that much attention as we knew no one would be aloud to supervise, she had lots of people offer to watch and she always declined. She was old school I think, and they were all horses not minis. I think I am just paranoid about something going wrong.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

Big horses foal much easier than minis so your worries are understanding. My in-laws have been breeding show jumpers for years but I didn't pay much attention either before getting my minis. I let them foal outside for the first year and I was lucky but foaling in a herd is safer as the mares tend to get up fast to protect their babies from curious relatives which breaks the sac.

Yes the cam is a web cam, during foaling season I have it running through Marestare so everyone can watch and help but for the rest of the year it just runs through my pc and iphone. It wasn't expensive but you need an internet connection near the horses.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 22, 2013)

I forgot my camera tonight but will try to get some more pictures tomorrow. I sure am glad I found this forum you all seem like great ladies with lots of knowledge to share. It is making it a little less stressful for me.

I will try tomorrow to see if there is wifi close enough to pick up at the barn. I will have to dig out the web cam if there is.





Thank you.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some new pictures. I can't get a really good picture of her udder but I am getting better at it. Still pale pink in vulva so no real change.


















Her udder looks lopsided too is that normal? Also she just seems to be swelling in her backside not really getting long do some not get long? I guess I am just still really skeptical that she is expecting as she fooled me once.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2013)

If she isn't preggo she will need a serious diet



Those pics are perfect and the udder shot is just fine. We will continue to watch and see.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree on the diet. I have been feeding her a pretty good diet with mare and foal (even though my big mare would eat most of it) so if she isn't she will be less the grain and put on a hay only diet. At least till the grass starts to grow then she gets the good green stuff.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 24, 2013)

To answer your ? On how long mini mares can be prego well it's really up to mom and baby...I was told once the baby picks the day, the mare picks the hour...lol I have heard one mini go at 365 days, I have not had one like that but this year I might reach that time frame most of mine go between 300 and 335 days, I have one now at 347 days so I guess the answer is anytime....lol I agree doing visual checks daily, hourly is a good guideline, cams make it more comfortable and less stressful if you get one up it will help you feel more in control and there is less chance of missing it... Good luck and keep the pics coming someone here may see something you might have missed and can clue you too it....hang in there it's all worth it in the end


----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it was Matt here on the forum that had his mini mare go like 372 or something like that, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2013)

I know she's not a mini, but I scanned my AQHA mare's pics into the computer from her first pregnancy (she was about 15.1H, and 1100# or so).

This is about a month before she foaled (March 2, 1997):




People at the boarding facility, did not believe that she was pregnant, as didn't really look it.

And, March 31, 1997:


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I guess I have a few weeks to just wait and see then.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 24, 2013)

Dont worry, us 'oldies' on here have watched for months in the early days of this forum at mares who were 'supposed' to be foaling within the following month (they were a lot less obviously in foal than your little lady) and sure enough, in the end they produced some beautiful babies - it was just that their 'dates' got a bit muddled. LOL!!

Patience is certainly needed where these little mares are concerned, as is regular checks/observation plus pics so we can watch too.


----------



## ratzo155 (Mar 28, 2013)

I took some more pics last night. There hasn't been any change. Still watching and waiting.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, she is such a cutie


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

Ratzo, my mare's udder is lopsided too. I read this morning that it can be normal for maidens to have a bigger side. I have read so much that I don't remember where, but it was an article.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some more pics. I don't see any change. She is coming up on day 365 from being separated from stud and no changes.



I am working on getting a camera set up in the barn. What kind of camera do some of you use? is it wifi or do you have a computer in the barn? Just curious what is working best for you.

thanks

Jen















Sorry about the hairy udder shots, she is starting to thin down there. I am trying not to have to clip her it is still cold here at night.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

Baby seems further forward to me, but it just might be the angle. Forward is good.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 2, 2013)

You're mare is beautiful! My mare is at 333 days today so I think they can stay pregnant long enough to drive us crazy.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is for sure.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 4, 2013)

Molly has been having some clear discharge (not much) I was wondering if that is another sign of getting close.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Can we have some new pics please?


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 4, 2013)

here are some new pics.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

Yep, still fluffy and still preggo


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well today is day 365 that she was seperated from stud and still no change. I am starting to think






that she just needs to go one a diet!


----------



## chandab (Apr 7, 2013)

With this side-by-side photo set-up; I can finally see the elongating hooha. With individual pics posted, I couldn't ever really see it. [i see a lot of cow hoohas before calving, but their changes are different, they tend to get swollen around that area (probably elongated too, but the swelling is more noticeable). I don't check cows that often, but on more than one occassion I've noticed a really swollen cow, told Shayne her number and she's been one of the next to go.]



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The first is from March 24 -- and then today. She's definitely making changes, and is just taking her sweet time. You said on March 20th, that you removed her from the stallion "some time in April" -- so perhaps it was later in April than today -- meaning that maybe today isn't day 365? i had a mare who always foaled on day 365 -- but mares have been known to go over the 1 year mark -- so she's still moving forward -- and will certainly foal when she decides her baby has perfect eyelashes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes with the two photos together I see the change. I did go back and look at pictures and found one that I took the day that I put my two mares together it was dated April 6th 2012 so it solved the when I separated her from the stallion.

I am just getting frustrated by the slow process.

I thought last night that her vulva was looking maybe a little redder. Does it change to the deep red quickly or is it different from horse to horse?

thanks for the support.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are some new pictures of Molly. They are not the best it was storming and she wouldn't stand still. She is making slow progress she is getting looser in the back end and there are times when it looks like her vulva is getting red. Her milk is still testing the same high on calcium and ph is off the chart high so I keep watching and waiting.


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2013)

She is looking VERY good! A little forward movement on that tummy -- and I bet you see her "numbers" plunge and baby will be arriving!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 12, 2013)

Last night when I went to check on Molly she didn't look pregnant anymore. She didn't have sides sticking out and didn't seem to be hanging as low underneath Her bag filled up a little more too her nipples weren't touching like usual. I couldn't test her milk I ran out of strips, I plan on going to town today and picking up some more. here are some pics I took last night.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2013)

Ooooooooo she's looking good!! Sounds like she's on her way to foaling. With the nipples still pointing inwards -- she may give you a day or two to get ready -- but udders can change so quickly -- keep your eyes on her!!

Keep us posted


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2013)

In that first picture, if she was to move her right front leg a bit further forward I bet you could see how her tummy has moved down and forward as the foal has dropped into the 'delivery' position!

Those udders could fill very quickly so, as Diane says, watch her very closely! Hows the inside of her vulva looking?


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 13, 2013)

No changes. went to town and got test strips, still high calcium and ph. Her vulva is mostly pale pink it does look like she is getting a few streaks that look like a deep purple.

It seems like she makes most of her changes during the day so I am curious to see if she changes today. The grass has turned green and she sure is loving it.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok new question... Should I be worried with her going so long that this is going to be a big baby?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2013)

No there is no proof of a long pregnancy producing a bigger foal. Diane had a girl that we drag it out every year. One of mine would never foal before 354 days and she never had any problems foaling and her babies were always small.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh good I was starting to worry about that. Still no change looking the same and ph still high. I am hoping things get moving soon.


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

No worries! As Renee said, my Cassie carried her foals for 365 days EVERY YEAR, and all her foals were small. Never a problem!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 15, 2013)

I tested molly's milk this am and the calcium is starting to go down. is this a normal thing to have happen? I know I read on another thread that the ph can go up and down but I wasn't sure about the calcium. She is looking the same but is really irritable she doesn't want me to check her where as before she really didn't care what I did. also i havent seen any change in the color of her vulva except it seems to be getting purple not red.

Here are some pics from this mourning.
















Sorry they are not the best she was wanting to go out and not wanting her picture taken.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

She is really looking soooooo good!! Baby looks to be in position -- at least it doesn't look like she's laying sideways anymore, and she's elongating nicely! She could foal with that udder -- so everything is looking VERY good!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

That one nipple has a nice fullness to it! She looks good!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok we have gone backwards. *sigh* She is round again and her bag shrunk overnight, her vulva is back to all pale pink too.

How long should I wait before I throw in the towel and call this a phantom? She is now at day 373 and not showing any signs of being really close. I would call the vet but I'm not sure he would be much help. he is a good vet but I don't think he knows much about minis. Everyone here is telling me it has been way to long and there is no way that she is expecting. I am getting frustrated to say the least and just not knowing what to do.

You have all been great here and I love reading the posts and watching the webcams and seeing all the new little ones, but I think it might be time for me to put Molly on a diet and go from there.





Thanks

Jennifer


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

I didn't realize she was so far along... Has she had a foal before? I don't remember...


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 16, 2013)

I was told she had a foal before from the lady I bought her from but It was two owners ago (she bounced around homes for a while) so I have no way to contact them.


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally, since her 365 date was on April 6th -- which is only 10 days ago, I'd say we wait out April and go from there.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 16, 2013)

We went through this our first year breeding (after paying a huge stud fee). An EXTERNAL ultrasound is pretty likely to give you an answer - that was how we found out our mare was no longer pregnant. Our mare had been confirmed in foal by internal US early on (while still at the stud's place). She must have lost the foal and then had a "false" or phantom pregnancy, with udder, milk and all the signs.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 16, 2013)

My vet doesn't have a portable ultrasound. I am not sure if he has one at the office that he can use on big animals or not. he is more of a small animal vet if you ask me. The next closest vet is 2 hours away I can only imagine the trip fee for him.

I will keep an eye on her for the rest of April if you think it would be a good idea.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

I think you should still wait and watch - if she's not in foal, then no harm done, but if you give up now and she foals when you aren't there and something goes wrong, you would never forgive yourself.

Just asking - no chance she was ever in a field next to a stallion?? Thinking about those on here who have had a 'whoopsie' foal from a covering through a fence!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 16, 2013)

Now that you said that yes. They were next to each other one or two times after I separated them. I put the stallion out with the calves a couple of times after I separated them but he was so mean to them I stopped doing it. I would think that one of them would have gotten hurt doing that,



but you are right it does happen.

I will definitely keep watching her I know I would never forgive myself if something did happen.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Many a "whoops" baby has occured through the fence!! I think it's just fine to be watching her and noting the changes!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes I am still hovering and watching. I hadn't even really remembered that he was in the pasture next to him until Anna asked. I am trying to get her up on a camera to keep a closer eye on her. I will let you know if I succeed. I would love to have more eyes watching her.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 18, 2013)

I think we are gonna float away here! 5 inches of rain in the last 24 hours. Ugh the mud is unbelievable.





With all the bad storms we were getting I was hoping Molly would change quickly and have a baby.

She did change but I don't think she does anything fast. Her vulva has changed from pale pink to streaked with some red.

Here are some pics from this morning.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2013)

Judging by her udder pic, she could hang on a little bit longer, but she could also fill that udder as she foals and storms can bring on foaling. I would certainly be keeping a VERY close eye on her! Time for the chair outside her stall, plus a thermos, choccy supplies, good book or whatever takes your fancy to while away the long night hours! LOL!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 19, 2013)

This mourning her vulva is really red, not blood red but definitely not the pale pink it has been. Her milk is still really high in ph. Can that change quickly like the udder or does it go down slowly? I know it can stay down for a while before they foal and that it can go down and up too, just wasn't to sure how fast it can go down.

other than that she is still the same.

She did take off running and bucking today when I let her out of her stall. It has been an while since I have seen her do that, it is cold today so she is probably feeling her oats. She was even playing with squirt my full size mare.

I will test her milk again tonight and see if there is any change. Crossing my fingers.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

Well our new baby born today here -- her momma went from 7.6 to foaling in 4 hours!!! How's that for "dropping" ???

Looking good!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well we had more backward change...vulva back to pale pink and calcium in milk down to 0.





Not sure what that means but it really has me wondering.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

Never tested for calcium -- so I can't even make a guess.

What is her pH? Remember -- changes can happen very quickly once they begin the plunge. I would bet you will be seeing another change by late day. Before the 4-hour plunge from yesterday, I used to use 7.0 as my gauge to REALLY start watching. But now, I've been shocked so when other things start "lining up" -- we just have to wait and see! Don't get discouraged - remember, it's not IF she'll foal....but WHEN she will decide! And we know they LOVE to keep us guessing!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

My mare has been all over the place on vulva color. I still check it, but I no longer count on it at all as it's been changing due to pooping, rubbing, standing, walking... This is also my first time checking it and I'm dealing with a maiden, so I'm inexperienced at this whole thing. That's why I love this forum! It's nice to have all this great wisdom from others as I haven't a clue!

I was wondering the same thing as Diane... What's her pH?


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 20, 2013)

The strips I use the ph goes up to 8.4 and it is supposed to be a reddish orange color, her's is so high it is a neon pink color!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 20, 2013)

More pictures from tonight.










Very lopsided tonight










Ph still really high. Crossing my fingers that we have change in the mourning.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

She is looking good in the tummy. I think her udde will fill a bit more -- separating those nipples, but she's doing fine and moving ahead nicely !


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

She is moving along just wonderfully, not long to go now. I agree with Diane, she will continue shopping and filling that bag


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are some pictures from today. I thought that her belly looked more like a v. I think her udder is filling up a little more on the one side, and she is not looking as round.

Ph is still high and still pink hoha so no change there.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

That right udder shows progress, and progress is GOOD! Poor little one, she looks like she's saying, "Make the bad man stop!" (from _Sargeant Bilko_)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

That tummy and hooha look promising to me



remember she could fill up very quickly. I would be camping out with her now


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Find your "parking spot" -- because she's looking quite good and she could relax that hooha very quickly. Come on little momma!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 25, 2013)

All the new babies on here has gotten me so excited!!!

Molly is getting redder inside her hooha and has had some more discharge the past 24 hours. So much that it is getting in her tail.

Ph is still high and every time I go out to check her it seems like her belly changes. One time round the next all underneath.





She has been laying down a lot but it is sunny and she loves to sun herself.

I hope to get my camera up tonight. If I do I will post here, I would love some extra eyes.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Love your mare! She is so pretty! Can't wait to see her lil baby!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

yes we want pics


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

As the others have said, she's looking really close. She may fill her udder fully as she foals and dont forget that ph can drop very quickly with some mares. I would certainly be sitting right beside her stall or actually in it if it is large enough through the nights from now on.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a camera on Molly now if anyone would like to help watch. Hopefully it will stay up I have been having some issues my internet isn't very strong at the barn. It isn't the best quality and not the best angle but you can see her and there is only one spot in the stall that she can go that you can't see her.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/molly-foalcam

I also put my phone number on the first page.

Thanks

Jennifer


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

There she is



adding her to my long list of mares to watch


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

she is down and it looks like she is out flat


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 26, 2013)

She will only be on at night. During the day she is outside where I can see her.

She loves to lay out flat which usually sends me to the barn a few times a day to check on her. I am sure she isn't to happy with me when I interrupt her naps.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

I bet!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 26, 2013)

I went over to check Molly late this morning and her hooha was extremely swollen compared to earlier. I of course didn't think to get a picture as I was on my way out to run errands. When I came back and checked her it wasn't as swollen but really relaxed and long.

Fingers crossed tonight her ph will start to drop and she gets this show on the road!!





Here are pics, her bag still needs some work.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

I can't get the cam up tonight


----------



## ratzo155 (May 1, 2013)

Ok I am throwing in the towel. April has come and gone and no little one. I spoke to the lady that bought the stallion from me and she said he was on her land May 5th of last year and I know he was in the back paddock for at least three weeks before he left so there is no way there could have been a whoops from there.

She hasn't made any change in a week and her hooha seems to be tightening back up. Her ph never dropped and she seems to have slimmed up a bit.

I am putting her on a diet and gonna start working her a little to try to get her into shape. I think she got so big because I was feeding her like she was pregnant.

I am so very gratefull for all of your support and advice you truly are a great group of ladies!!

I will be a lurker as I love to see the pictures of the little ones.





Again thank you!!!!

Jennifer


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

Ah, bummer... HUGS!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know, at least now you can get on and enjoy working together. Try not to be too upset as sometimes destiny just has different plans for us. Most of us oldies have been fooled a time or 2 and have waited for months only to find out that the madam is fat




so we know how you feel. Sending hugs and don't you dare lurk as we are a family here in the good and the bad so we expect to to stick around and join in the fun.



o.k?


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2013)

Sorry it has turned out this way for you - or rather for Molly! Please do more than lurk - make sure you join in whenever you are here, we do like to keep in contact with everyone. Plus you never know, one day you might consider letting Molly have a foal?

Hugs for you and Molly and good luck with your future plans - we shall expect pictures! LOL!!


----------



##  (May 1, 2013)

Well said, and very truthful!!! You better stay with us and share more pictures as you go -- we love that little lady -- and hope you will let us continue to follow her!!!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 2, 2013)

Ok I have a question.

I know some of you have had phantoms happen with your mares so was looking for advice. How long before they stop showing the signs? she has a pretty big edema and I think it is uncomfortable for her. (she doesn't like me to touch it) Is there anything that I can do to help her get over the hormones that are making her body think it is pregnant?

I just don't want her to be uncomfortable.

She is pretty mad that her grain has been cut back to just a handful once a day. She still has unlimited access to the pasture so I keep telling her she isn't gonna starve.


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

Mine just stopped on her own but I had my stallion near her so that might have helped. A vet could give her an injection to bring her into heat but you would probably have to have an US first.


----------



## cilla (May 2, 2013)

Hi i have a mare with a phantom pregancey at the moment.. Realy thought she was ready to drop a foal. She was baged up and dropping milk. After a lot of wondering and watching i got her scaned.she is not in foal. Like your mare i am cutting back her food. She still has a bag. I was told by my vet to but her beside the stallion to see if she will come in to season. So i am trying that at the moment.


----------



## crisco41 (May 2, 2013)

I am sorry that you didnt get your baby.

The same thing happened to me with my first mini. I never would have bought her but she was "ready to drop any day" To me she just looked like a big shaggy beast..but I wanted a baby so..

turned out she wasn't even bred and I too was feeding her like a bred gir/ But she is my favorite girl- bred or not and I hope to be driving her soon

so now maybe you could just go and do what i did..go pick up 2 more really bred girls. I was so dissapointed in no baby i stopped coming to the forum til i coulde get a baby!


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

I wouldjust cut back on her grain and gently start exercising her (unless you have a stallion close by to try that method) and let nature take care of the phantom, she will eventually sort herself out.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 2, 2013)

Nope sold the stallion so he could go be a stallion.

I have cut back her grain and am gonna start to exercise her slowly. She has been a pasture potato for the past year.





I am disappointed that there wont be a little one but I can watch all of your little ones so that is ok.





I sure hope she can figure it out soon. Maybe the warmer weather will help .


----------



## ratzo155 (May 7, 2013)

Ok I made an appointment with the vet to get US just to make sure, but the first available appointment is two and a half weeks away.





So I have been keeping a close eye on her still just in case. I don't want something to happen to my miss molly so I am still hovering.

So I have a question can horses get mastitis? She has that horrible edema and her nipple is so big on the one side of her bag that I was just wondering if that is normal? She doesn't have a fever and is acting normal I think I am just a worry wart.

I will attach some pics of her edema and nipple so you can see what I am talking about. Any advice on it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

Yes, they can get it and if I was you I would try and get the vet out sooner to check on her. It is very painful so best to treat asap if that is what she has.


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 7, 2013)

Wow, this is so interesting. We had this happen last year with our mare Trixie. When she came to us we were told that she was due any day. She even had milk! She then dried up and has since begun showing signs of pregnancy again and is now bagging up. She is huge! But this time she was palpated in February and found to actually be in foal. So confusing. I feel for you so much, and don't worry, it will happen for you! (((HUGS)))


----------



## happy appy (May 7, 2013)

A warm wash cloth on her teats will help a little for now.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 7, 2013)

Called the vet and he said as long as she wasn't running a fever it was not an emergency and that he would look at it at our appointment. *sigh*

I will try the warm washcloth and just keep a close watch for any change.


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2013)

Aww, bless her. Yes warm cloths may well help, hopefull it will sort itself out soon.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

I'd send him a picture to his phone (if he has one) and ask him WHY should you have to wait until she gets a fever? Or send a picture email to his office and see if he will prescribe an antibiotic for her that you could start giving her -- if he agrees it's mastitis.

But the warm washcloth should help, and just take her temperature each day to make sure she doesn't get an infection. Feel the udder for lumps or heat -- as these can be sure signs of mastitis.

I have seen what I would call a "blown nipple" on a mare once. There was nothing really wrong, except the nipple had no shape, but baby still nursed just fine.

So, keep us posted on her!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 8, 2013)

I felt her udder really good and there are no lumps and not hot. She doesn't have a temp either. I expressed some milk from it and it went down a bit.

I think she is just bigger on the one side. Do some mares fill up on one side more than the other?

Other than that she is herself. Her vulva seems to be getting more loose and still a little red inside. I can't wait until the vet can get out here and tell me for sure if there is or isn't a baby in there. I just can't imagine that there would be as it has been soooo long since she would have had contact with a stallion. Well until then I am still hovering and watching.


----------



## happy appy (May 8, 2013)

by chance did you test the milk for ph level? Might be an idea. I haven't read the whole thread so If you have sorry about that!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 8, 2013)

I do test her milk and it is always high. The strips I have go up to 8.4 i think and it is always that high.

I still am testing once a day until The vet confirms no baby. I would be devastated if something happened to her.

She sure looks like she is and still showing all the signs that a baby is coming. But she was separated from the stallion on April 6th of 2012 and he was moved to a back pasture where there couldn't be a whoops over the fence about a week and a half later. so by that math if she took threw the fence she would be 387 days along...that is way to long for a little one to be in there. That is why I believe it is a phantom.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 11, 2013)

Ok I have a question about the ph test strips.

I have been checking molly's milk every night still just as a precaution. the past few nights I think her ph has been dropping. Not by much but the strips don't immediately turn that neon red. When I read them at 15 seconds (like the instructions say) it is between 7.6 and 7.8. It will slowly turn red though after about a minute or so.

So my questions are does that mean her ph is dropping or since it eventually turns red it is still 8.4? and if it is dropping will the ph drop with a phantom pregnancy?

I just wish my vet could get her in sooner so I wasn't playing this guessing game.


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2013)

I think the reading is good within 15 sec as they always go darker when left.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

I don't know about the strips you're using, but even with the Foal-time strips (or whatever they're calling them now) you read those immediately, as when the strip starts to dry the color will change.

So, IMO, if your strip says 15 seconds -- count to 15 and read the strip. THAT is your result -- not what happens later.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 11, 2013)

Ok then her ph is going down. What about phantoms and the ph dropping? Have anyone with a phantom had their ph drop?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

whow, lots to think about...it would most likely be hard to find out if ph levels drop in a phantom only because ( am guessing Here ) this late in the game they would know its a phanton and not bother checking ph. I hope you find your answers it would be interresting to know.

I dont want to steal your thread but I agree ...about 15 or less sec. for an accurate reading. But with Holly..I tested her yesterday and she was a text book 7..perfect color...not to scare only to warn you..she foaled last night. 2 years ago I think she was at 7 or 6.8 for almost a week. BUT...these test strip were 2 years old ( the ones u gave me Diane ) were stored in the house, never wet never damp....so perhaps and this is only a guess but the strips may actually have a shelf life and should only be kept for a year they may loose thier potency. I should go check PNut today just for the heck of it and see her reading. It might be interresting.

I'll be watching for answers to your questions.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Yes, they do have a "shelf life" -- as just the up and down humidity in a house with A/C and heat can affect their accuracy. I can't believe you still have them Heidi.

For anyone -- the strips mentioned at the top that MareStare is selling are the ones we're talking about. They have such wonderful accuracy and last such a long time since you only need a drop to get a reading.

I have no idea about the change in pH for a phantom -- but would think it might change a bit -- and then stop. This will be interesting.

Any new pictures? I'm looking for a view from the back looking down her sides.


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2013)

Heidi you made me laugh cos I was convinved Odette was pregnant in 2011 as she was US positive but slipped it at 2 months whilst the farrier was here, she was tied up and I watched her slip it I turned her back out with Eagle a month later and she looked as though she had taken and never came back in heat. She got big and grew an udder. Her ph dropped down to 6.8 and then just stopped. Her udder shrunk about 2 weeks after what should have been her due date. My vet said it was a phantum and she hadn't realised she slipped the foal.

So yes the ph can drop in a phantum.


----------



## targetsmom (May 11, 2013)

Yes, the pH can drop in a phantom pregnancy. In our case - using different strips - she went from one end of the chart to the middle and then just stopped. I wonder if a Wee Foal 120 would work on her? It should as says it goes to 300 days and measure something the foal produces. Maybe you could contact Wee Foal and ask them?


----------



## Mousie96 (May 12, 2013)

This makes me wonder! I am hoping she is in foal!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 12, 2013)

I think we all are....fingers crossed


----------



## ratzo155 (May 12, 2013)

Here are some pictures of miss molly today.

Her ph was at 7.8 last night so it is going down.


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

Photobucket has obviously had a hissy fit and refused to post two of the pics, but from the third, if she is pregnant, then baby is well dropped into position for delivery!

Can you take a straight forward one from side on to show her tummy please.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 12, 2013)

Boy she really doesnt look preggo from behind ( thats a good sign ) dropping Ph? good too...cant see first 2 pics either Thanks Anna, a couple more pictures please..fingers still crossed


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

A good side shot down at her level will certainly help us! Can't wait!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 12, 2013)

Ok here are the two pics from this morning that you couldn't see.

Also I swear I saw movement, it looked like she was shaking flies but when i sat down and watched it was very rhythmic like it had the hiccups Do horses even get the hiccups? Still not 100% sure but it would be the first time i have seen anything other than gut movement. Also I didn't see any flies.

This silly little mare has got my head spinning on weather she is or isn't. I know time will tell (or the vet which ever comes first). I am starting to think that maybe my dates are all messed up. I am gonna do some searching and try to get real dates on when I sold the stallion. My husband did remind me that he had gotten loose one night and we found him running the mare's fence in the morning. So maybe there was an oops then. I had completely forgot that that had happened.

Still waiting and seeing!


----------



## Mousie96 (May 12, 2013)

Now that's a belly!!


----------



## countrymini (May 13, 2013)

Aw hope she is preggas for you. Hurry up vet visit (or baby)


----------



## ratzo155 (May 13, 2013)

I went over to visit miss Molly and could see her hooha sticking out. She was really swollen. she seems to get more swollen in the back end the warmer the days are, when it was colder the last few days she wasn't as swollen. It is supposed to be in the high 80s tomorrow so we will see what happens.





She is testing what I think is 7.8 still the color was a weird color tonight a color that wasn't really matching any on the chart. I had to ask my husband what he thought and he picked 7.8.






Udder isn't getting any bigger she hasn't done any shopping lately.


----------



## Mousie96 (May 14, 2013)

Man. I don't know what to think about this little lady! She is just about as confusing as my little mare!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 23, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while because I am so frustrated and confused with my little Molly. The vet appointment is still over a week away and I am thinking that maybe I am just seeing what I want to see. She seems to still be making small changes like she is pregnant. I would have thought that she would have started to stop and go backward by now.

I did find an old email from someone who came to look at the stallion when I was selling him and it was dated at the end of May, so I think the lady who bought him was off by a month and he didn't leave until June.

So here are some pics of her, I want some of you experience ladies to tell me what you think if you just had the pictures to go by.


























Also, the vet said he would have to do an internal sonogram to see if she is pregnant. Is that safe for her being so small? (She is 34") and then if she is being so late into pregnancy?


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Several of the pictures aren't posting either they're deleted or moved, it says.

Have no fear -- the internal ultrasound is quite safe and is done with a probe through the rectum -- not going to poke at baby -- just looking for baby, and baby's position. So, it's perfectly safe. I used to ultrasound my mares 3 times during their pregnancy with no ill effects. So, no worries, she'll do fine.

If you have the pictures on your computer, you can load them directly here, by going to more reply options, the "use full editor" and then at the bottom left you will see the browse button that will let you look on your computer for the picture you want, then to an attach, and you can then add it to your post.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 24, 2013)

That is weird they all come up for me. I will get them moved from phone to computer and re post.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 28, 2013)

hopefully these will come threw for you.


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

April 21st and Today













Any chance of getting the cam on line again?


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Oh, she's moving ahead nicely!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

great comparison photos....I bet its sooner rather than later...maybe real soon like in the next couple of days!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Jun 1, 2013)

Any news on miss Molly?


----------



## ratzo155 (Jun 1, 2013)

No news, she is staying the same, I check her in the morning and she is slab sided and loose in the rear, then in the afternoon she is round as can be and tight in the rear. On the plus side her udder is staying the same not really going down during the day like before. Her belly is so hard It just doesn't feel like a fat soft belly. also it seems like when she is slab sided that her top line looks different. Not sure how to explain it. I just can't seem to figure her out.





I have a feeling that she will just continue to make the ever so slow changes until she is ready to go.

Vet is supposed to be out the end of next week so I am curious to see what he finds out.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2013)

Her udder staying the same from morning to night as to from night to morning means that she is getting very close. Also there are quite a few mares who will look as though they have 'lost weight' when they go slab sided, yes they may well look a little flat in the flank as baby has dropped but they should not look as though they have lost weight over their backs. if she's looking a little 'suspect' over her spine/back they you may have to think about upping her food supplies.

I hope you have all your camping gear set up close to her stall - she may be presenting you with a new baby before the vet comes at the end of next week!


----------



## ratzo155 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tonight mollys milk has changed to a gold color it has been white for a long time. Is this a step forward or back?

It was testing 8.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like a step forward, what is it testing at now?


----------



## ratzo155 (Jun 4, 2013)

Still testing 8.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

I think we need some new pics


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2013)

We do indeed!! Please.


----------



## Mousie96 (Jun 10, 2013)

How is Molly doing??


----------



## ratzo155 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while but I am so frustrated.

The vet came out and he told me that since I had split up the stallion and Molly back in april that she is probably not pregnant.

Even if she did get pregnant threw a fence he said she should have had it the first of may since he left the property the first part of june. He wouldn't palpitate her because of her size he said she was so small he didn't want to hurt her, He does have big hands but i kind of think he just didn't want to take the time to do it. He was there and gone in less than ten minutes. I asked him if she wasn't pregnant then why was she so lopsided? He changed the subject and never did answer my question. I think that I have the only mini he has ever taken care of at least that is the way he made it sound.

So I have decided to give her until july and just wait and see.

I also have a question about worming I would have asked the vet but since he was so sure that she was not pregnant I felt foolish to ask.

It is over her scheduled time to get wormed I know you guys worm them right after they give birth but can I worm her now if she is pregnant and not hurt the baby if she is close to giving birth?

I don't want her to get wormy and have to worry about her if she did.

Here are some pics.


























Here is a picture of her when I first got her, she does have her winter woollies on.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome back





If he is convinced she is empty did he give you an explanation on why her udder is growing? I would email him pics of her udder from the beginning of April and today and ask his opinion. Mares don't just grow udders so she is either pregnant or has an infection. Have you tested her milk lately?


----------



## ratzo155 (Jun 11, 2013)

I test her milk every night and it is testing between 7 and 8. It bounces up and down.

I showed him all the signs that I have been seeing and he still insisted that she just couldn't be pregnant. I am a little upset that I payed him a lot of money to come out and blow me off. I almost felt like I knew more about mini's than he did...and I don't know too much Molly is my first.

I am looking for a new vet but they are few and far between where I live. We have a small animal vet every half a mile but to find a large animal vet is getting really rare. All the good ones have retired in the past few years.

So like I said I am just watching and waiting.

She has started to get almost a funny little waddle when she walks it is cute. She isn't laying down as much either I don't think she can get up real easy so she stays up.

Is there any other reason that her belly would be lopsided? I just don't want to be missing something. I am not so sure that I have ever seen movement in her belly...I thought maybe I have but I don't really know what I am looking for. When she eats her belly moves a lot but it is just gut movement, It is very rhythmic and on both sides. Her gut movement has gotten a lot more noticeable since she has gotten big.

What about the worming? Can I go a head and do that?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes sorry I forgot to say, I would go ahead and worm her with something safe like Ivermectin .


----------



## ratzo155 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok Thanks I will be sure to do that tonight.


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

It always gives me great pleasure to make a vet do a double-take! We've had a few mares deliver beautiful babies that were NOT PREGNANT -- so said the vet. So, we'll just watch and wait. LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

This should be interesting! Maybe you will be able to send pictures of your new little one to that vet in the not too distant future????

By the way, it is always worth asking the vets at the small animal surgery if any of them have had horse experience - you may well find that one has done a lot of horsy 'work' in the past, but has chosen to transfer to small animals. Maybe they would be willing to keep an eye on Molly for you if it proves that she is pregnant???


----------



## ratzo155 (Jun 12, 2013)

Anna, I never thought of that. I will have to call around and see if any of them have.


----------



## Mousie96 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anything happening with Molly?


----------



## ratzo155 (Jul 3, 2013)

Not much changing here.

Her udder has gotten a little bigger and milk is bouncing between 7.5 and 7.8.


----------



##  (Jul 3, 2013)

WOW! Looking fabulous!! Won't be long now!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2013)

She's certainly progressing nicely - as Diane said, not much longer now!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hows little miss Molly doing?


----------



## ratzo155 (Jul 12, 2013)

Miss Molly is the same. I am starting to wonder if the vet was right.





I was wondering if the stallion is registered but the mare isn't can I still register the foal? I know that you can with some of the horse breeds just unsure about mini's. I am new to the mini world.

Still watching and waiting.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 12, 2013)

I think you will find that both sire and dam have to be registered before you can register the foal - is it possible that you could 'find' Molly's papers somehow? (it is Molly you are talking about isn't it - she may well be registered somewhere).

Suggest you glance at DebbyT's thread - she's new on here and having the same 'trouble' as you with her mare. Maybe there's something in a name - her mare is a Molly too!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2013)

Any updates??


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 13, 2013)

Boy looking at the July 3rd photo I would have thought she would be pretty darn close by her udder development...but maybe a bit of repositioning in her tummy is taking some time. She looks great


----------



## Mousie96 (Jul 15, 2013)

I think that you should call around and see if someone else can come and look at her. Someone who wont ignore your questions. I am so glad that my vet is my vet, he NEVER overcharges, and no matter how stupid the question is he always answers it. I know some vets have a ultrasound that is done from the outside of the belly. Maybe that could be a option?


----------



##  (Jul 15, 2013)

"One" Molly finished.....and "one" Molly being stubborn!! Come on Miss Molly -- we're all waiting!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am totally convinced that Molly is not going to have a little one. She hasn't had any changes in a long time and the timing is way to long for her to still be pregnant.

So I was so sad that there was not going to be a little one that i went out and got me a little one.





He was born in April and is the sweetest little thing ever. He doen't have a name yet ( I will take suggestions). His dad is pure white with blue eyes (not Cremello) and a very nice looking guy. I think he is gonna shed out to be mostly white too. Molly is in love with him and is showing me just how good of a mama she will be.


----------



## countrymini (Jul 28, 2013)

He is gorgeous


----------



##  (Jul 28, 2013)

What a cute fella!!!! More and more pictures of both please!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh what a gorgeous little poppet - many congratulations!! Sorry to hear that Molly has decided not to produce you a little one, but I'm sure this new little fella will fill the gap for you.





As Diane says - lots of pics please!


----------



## ratzo155 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a question regarding little bit and what to put down as color on his papers.

As you can see he is almost white now so would he be considered grey or something else. i have never had to register a horse before so this is all new to me. He does have a little brown spot on his face and I am not sure if his tail is going to be white or not there is a white spot on the top of the tail but then brown on the rest and I don't see the white underneath the brown like in his mane.

It is so hard to get pictures of him he wants to be right next to me and follows me everywhere. He is the sweetest little thing I have ever had the pleasure of being around. He isn't scared of anything and I don't think there is a mean bone in his body. He loves the kids and seems to love all the hugs and poking and prodding that they give him. Little bit is what we have been calling him not sure if it will stick or not.

thank you for all of your great advice and knowledge. All of you on this sight are great!!


----------



##  (Aug 7, 2013)

I would put his "base" coat color down, and under "markings" put -- greyed out

That way, the pedigree would show his base color, and also that he is carrying a greying gene. Is he AMHA, AMHR or both?

Such a handsome boy -- and it's so wonderful when they have that loving nature....just makes you want to cuddle them constantly!!!


----------



## ratzo155 (Aug 7, 2013)

He is AMHR, So what would be his base color? sorrel or white? Sorry if these are stupid questions but I don't want to mess up his papers.

I noticed tonight that he has some spots coming threw. Can they get spots later? His skin is spotted under the white/sorrel I didn't know if there would be more coat changes later or not. I tried to get a good pic of the spots.


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2013)

The sorrel would be the "base" color and YES!!!! I see the spots too! Spots can be "added" as they mature, so you may start seeing a few more, and he'll be quite handsome when white with his spots!


----------



## ratzo155 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you Diane. I am so excited to see how this little guy turns out.


----------

